# Identify the vacuum valve



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

My machine is ill. It's hissing a treat and I'm told it probably needs a new vacuum valve. In the picture are 2 valve type things but being stupid I don't know what the vacuum valve is. It's a bit crudded up as I descaled a few weeks ago and obviously didn't flush the boiler enough which I will do this weekend, I think I need part number 618970 on the espresso solutions page but can't identify this in the picture http://www.espresso-solutions.co.uk/page.asp?b=Faema&p=99#diagram . Alternately if there is a Faema engineer around the Harrow area please get in contact. cheers. dennis
View attachment 10179


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

I do not think that is the one Dennis difficult to see clearly but by appearance I would have said the 7007560.


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

The anti-vac valve is the brown copper one. Any standard a/v valve should fit.

If you're DIYish, you can dismantle this valve, clean/descale it & fit a new rubber o-ring (it's usually the o-ring which hardens & leaks.)


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

Thanks for the replies. @espressotechno what is the long thing next to the anti vac valve? The top unscrews and pulls upwards but don't come off.


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

All sorted. Machine flushed 3 more times and vac valve descaled of shite. Thanks to espressotechno and many thanks to El carajillo (Frank) for the PMs and help.


----------

